# Switching Majors



## Michael Harrison (6 Oct 2008)

Hello, I am an Officer Cadet attending Civi University in North Bay. I am in my first year and am looking to switch my major. Would anyone know the name of the form I need to complete to request this? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Drag (6 Oct 2008)

I don't think there is a specific form.  You have to talk to your ULO and SEM, you might have to write a memo.  Also, in order to get it approved you need to make an academic plan showing you will still graduate on time if you change majors.  This plan need to be approved by your academic adviser at your university.


----------



## kincanucks (6 Oct 2008)

In addition, for continued subsidization, you will need to prove that the new major will be acceptable for your chosen Occupation.


----------



## Kezei (6 Oct 2008)

When I looked into switching my major during 1st year Civi U, I had to have approval from my SEM. AFAIK, your SEM is responsible for ensuring that your degree meets the requirements of your trade. Your SEM will then request an academic plan, as Drag already said. What trade are you, and what major are you wanting to switch to?


----------



## Michael Harrison (6 Oct 2008)

I am going through for MARS and am a first year Uni. I am taking business want to change to political science.


----------



## Drag (6 Oct 2008)

I think it should work, but Kincanucks could probably tell you for sure.  For MARS pretty much anything goes degree wise I think....


----------



## kincanucks (6 Oct 2008)

Drag said:
			
		

> I think it should work, but Kincanucks could probably tell you for sure.  For MARS pretty much anything goes degree wise I think....



Should be good to go but as was mentioned earlier, the SEM will confirm.


----------



## Pelorus (6 Oct 2008)

As mentioned, this is something that will have to be handled by the SEM.  When we had our briefing, he told us that any business we had with him, whether it was changing majors/accepting awards/failing a class, should be e-mailed to him, with your ULO CC'd in the message.  I would assume that it would be the same for your school, but I would check with your ULO beforehand.


----------



## Michael Harrison (6 Oct 2008)

Thanks alot for all the help. I went through the student guide and sent out the information. I'm glad this site is out there, makes looking for some information a little easier. Cheers.


----------

